# Cost of Teeth Cleaning



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I get raw bones from my dog feed store. My vet suggested once every 2 weeks to a month and let the dogs chew on the bones for a while. I then throw the bones away and their teeth are a beautiful white! So, I never get the dogs' teeth cleaned from my veterinarian and spend a few dollars for the bones.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd brush the teeth myself + you can use a wash cloth to go over the teeth and gently scrub away the plaque. 

My Sammy's mom died on the table while getting a teeth cleaning... she was 9 years old, but had her heart clearance and all the necessary checks before hand. It was a fluke, but I still don't feel comfortable putting my dogs through it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never had my dogs' teeth done.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Where I live a total of $270 would be on the low side...the very low side. You made no mention of any bloodwork being done prior to the surgery to rule out any problems that may be encountered during anesthesia. Personally I would not have a dog placed under anesthesia without it being done and that 
generally runs around $100 here. Last dog I had whose teeth needed cleaning by the vet was Goldie. It was probably in 2012. She would have been around 10 years old then. Her teeth cleaning (including pre anesthesia blood panel) was $450.00 Currently I have 3 dogs and I brush their teeth daily with a toothbrush (which my vet provides free of charge whenever I ask for them-- most vets do). All 3 dogs have perfect teeth with no plaque. The oldest is 11 and the youngest is 15 months old. None have ever needed their teeth cleaned. So I am a HUGE fan of brushing dog's teeth. I began tooth brushing on all of my dogs after I had a Pomeranian years ago that I rescued when he was 6 years old. His teeth were a mess. He had to have most of his teeth pulled. That vet bill (for teeth cleaning, pulling teeth and pre anesthesia blood panel) was over $400 in 1992. So, where I live $250 seems like bargain basement pricing. If your dog won't tolerate a toothbrush in the mouth use a washcloth or one of those finger brushes which go over your index finger. While they won't work as well as a toothbrush they are better than not brushing. And believe me, in the long run it will save you money to brush your dog's teeth.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Megora said:


> I'd brush the teeth myself + you can use a wash cloth to go over the teeth and gently scrub away the plaque.
> 
> My Sammy's mom died on the table while getting a teeth cleaning... she was 9 years old, but had her heart clearance and all the necessary checks before hand. It was a fluke, but I still don't feel comfortable putting my dogs through it.



Thanks Megora. I never see pictures of Jacks and Bertie without a stick in their mouth. Too funny. Hope they are doing well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally do not have teeth routinely cleaned. There is 

> the anesthesia risk
> the prohibitive cost (quoted costs of $500-700 between anesthesia, bloodwork, hospitalization, fluids yada yada yada)
> The question of whether dogs need their teeth cleaned

Generally speaking, if your dog has things to chew on and a good diet, teeth should stay clean. Dental work I need to have addressed is normally the result of broken teeth. 

My personal opinion is that if the vets wanted us to have routine dental cleaning work done on our dogs, they should not make it such a profit center


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> I personally do not have teeth routinely cleaned. There is
> 
> > the anesthesia risk
> > the prohibitive cost (quoted costs of $500-700 between anesthesia, bloodwork, hospitalization, fluids yada yada yada)
> ...




Good Insight there. I had no clue that the process was so expensive and involved. I am inclined to just "youtube" it and do it myself. Bentley is anxious enough just going to the vet and groomer for routine stuff. I don't want to add another layer or anxiety to his life. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I brush my boy's teeth too and also give him bones. 

If Bentley needed to have some type of surgery or procedure, you could have his teeth done at the same time. Otherwise, I think I would opt not to have it done unless they are really bad.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My vet routinely suggests teeth cleaning, and as Carolina Mom suggested, if my dog was going in for surgery I would consider having it done at that time, if it was necessary. The (estimated) cost for dental cleaning here starts at $750 and can rise to over $1200, I don't begrudge the fees, but do question how 'necessary' it is. 
I feed my dogs raw carrots two or three times a week, the biggest (in diameter) ones I can find, so they have to chew them not just 'crunch, crunch' and swallow, they like raw apple too, once in a while, they also have 'Nyla-bones' available to them all time, for when they get into 'chew mode', which works well to keep their teeth clean - naturally.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I am attempting to get Butters to let me brush his teeth starting a week ago. He is hyper whenever I clip the hair on his paws and brush him, but he lets me do it. Going to take a while with the brush in the mouth he gets so crazy.


We pick up our new pup this Sunday and I have vowed to start her off right away. Not necessarily really brushing but just getting her used to having me hold her muzzle and gently brushing to build familiarity with the ritual.


We also give the dogs one dental bone a week to chew. These are white chewies, kind of like greenies in function, sold at Costco. Not positive they do anything but taste good.


For me, on a personal approach, I would never have my dog anesthetized unless it was for injury or medical reasons due to the inherent risks. But of course we have to guard against bad teeth, which can become a medical issue!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> If your dog won't tolerate a toothbrush in the mouth use a washcloth or one of those finger brushes which go over your index finger. While they won't work as well as a toothbrush they are better than not brushing.



Just tiny comment - wash cloths work better than the toothbrushes at removing soft buildup on the teeth. There is on-contact friction to really clean up that stuff, and you don't need tooth paste. If there is chunky build up on the teeth, then I'd carefully use a pick/scaler to pick away at it and then wipe with the wash cloth. 

Other thing is most young dogs don't even need to have their teeth brushed if they have a good diet and stuff to chew. 

And then the other thing is some dogs by heredity have good teeth and probably acidic saliva which prevents plaque/tarter/whatever. My Jacks naturally has very clean white teeth even at almost 9 years. 

Dogs with a lot of intestinal/stomach problems will have more build up. Our collie is probably the first dog we've debated having a teeth cleaning done - just because his teeth are so bad. But he's almost 12, so there really is a danger in any unnecessary surgeries or similar operations involving anesthesia.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

This have been very informative and I appreciate everyone who has responded. As I am starting to take over the bathing thing on Bentley, in order to save money this summer, I will also depend on myself for brushing his teeth. No, I am going to leave trimming nails and fur to the groomer. I can get all the trimming done at the groomer for $20 a month so I am good with that. I have realized after 65 years that there are many things in life that God wants me to let others do. While He gave me many talents He did not give me all talents. :smile2:


----------



## Dennis Thomas DVM (Oct 9, 2015)

It is hard for me to imagine that a 3yr old Golden would need its teeth cleaned unless there was a serious underlying problem with development. From what you indicate, the stains might be from chewing sticks, etc and are not calculus. Often, stains will not come off with dental cleanings. If your dog has no indication of gingivitis (gum inflammation), then I don't think there is a problem. Most retrievers don't need teeth cleanings until they reach double digit age and some never have to have it done. Price varies from clinic to clinic, but we vets are getting really good at selling dental work. Good luck and get a second opinion before you have any dental work done on your dog.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dennis Thomas said:


> It is hard for me to imagine that a 3yr old Golden would need its teeth cleaned unless there was a serious underlying problem with development. From what you indicate, the stains might be from chewing sticks, etc and are not calculus. Often, stains will not come off with dental cleanings. If your dog has no indication of gingivitis (gum inflammation), then I don't think there is a problem. Most retrievers don't need teeth cleanings until they reach double digit age and some never have to have it done. Price varies from clinic to clinic, but we vets are getting really good at selling dental work. Good luck and get a second opinion before you have any dental work done on your dog.


Thanks Dennis. Very good information. With all the dental chews out there, and having him looked at yesterday by the vet, dental cleaning is not an issue I will take up. Right now, I am dealing with hot spots, so everything else pales in comparison. Thanks for your insight. There were no responses in support of cleaning teeth right now.


----------



## Rosie's (Jun 29, 2016)

I just had my 3 year old GRGirl's teeth cleaned and it cost $232. She got very sick 36 hrs. later after she ate. Add another $456 for tests,X-ray, shot,pills and ID food. It's been a week and she is eating. Will be a cold day before I put her through that again. (Of course they said it had nothing to do with the cleaning)


----------

